

The Google Revenue Equation, and Why Google’s Building Chrome OS - anulman
http://mashable.com/2009/07/11/google-equation/

======
jacquesm
For some reason all this google analysis reminds me of priesthoods in old
cultures trying to make sense of the weather.

~~~
michael_dorfman
I was thinking of the the Kremlin analysts who used to scrutinize the
placement of individuals on the viewing platform for the annual May Day
parade.

~~~
MikeCapone
Googleogists are the new kremlinologists.

------
sili
So instead of trying to be the winner and make MS lose, Goggle has started its
own game, which it can play better, and tries to convince everyone to do so.

I have made an interesting observation of my own habits recently which
reflects on how well they are doing. For the past year or so I have not once
needed to listen to music in an mp3 format stored somewhere on my computer and
I have entrirely stopped hoarding new mp3. Abundance of streamed music on
imeem, pandora, and last.fm mean I can access practically anything I want at
any time.

~~~
joe_the_user
Since MS' game is based on their monopoly control, Google has to make MS lose
some in order to increase their revenue. A non-zero-sum game can still be a
competitive game.

